# Guess Who Is Trailer Shopping?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

O'cmon...guess!

Hint: she has her 2005 27rsds for sale


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Really? What are you looking for now?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cool beans!!

What are you getting???


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Seven years is much too old for a trailer. I'm surprised you waited this long! C'mon, not even a hint?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, no, Doxie!! Not giving up the 27RSDS!! Other than the fact mine was a "leak machine", that was the COOLEST floorplan!!
Happy Hunting!!
Darlene


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, always an exciting time. Good luck with the sale and the pending purchase, I look forward to following along.

Jim


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I know where you can get a 2006 21RS if you are downsizing.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Really? What are you looking for now?


Dunno....so many options. Gotta sell this one first or we will keep her. Not playing the trading game with a dealer....they make me mad with their tactics. Their first question is what are you trading....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Cool beans!!
> 
> What are you getting???


dunno! so many to choose from! we are leaning strongly towards 5th wheel but not huge because we still have to be able to park in front of our house Mosty I really really really really really want a unit with drawers for clothes. There was a model we saw last night we both loved but at 35 feet just too big and too heavy. Also don't want to have to dump $ into the truck other than hitch set up. I also like bath and half option but not a deal breaker. Rick want the glass shower set up, not tub, but also not a deal breaker. Doing lots of looking! Really feels good to know we took good care of our Outback . The axle flip has spoiled us too so that is something we keep in mind when looking. Hate when I see nice trailer but it sits low. Sigh. 
Watching Lakeshore and corresponding with them but doesn't mean will buy there but I will use their prices as ammo at dealers. Rick would go to Lakeshore in a heartbeat because for him it would be an adventure.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mountainlady56 said:


> Oh, no, Doxie!! Not giving up the 27RSDS!! Other than the fact mine was a "leak machine", that was the COOLEST floorplan!!
> Happy Hunting!!
> Darlene


never had a drop of leak ever! it would rain and I would always be checking  This floor plan has worked well for us and if I can't find exactly what I want, I have no problem keeping it, but we are at a time when we can go different if we want and well, we want!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> I know where you can get a 2006 21RS if you are downsizing.


I know where you can get a 27rsds if you are upsizing! haha!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> I know where you can get a 2006 21RS if you are downsizing.


Say WHAT!!!









What are you going to get? I was under the impression you loved this model and would never change, due to the small size and being able to take it almost anywhere on your hunting trips.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

sheesh.....I'm still trying to figure out who.....

j/k


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Trading can be a game, if you let them.

Key is to know what you want, don't get into the monthly payment bit and hold firm - walk away. We walked away, a few months later they called back willing to deal on our Raptor. If you can sell on your own that's your best bet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Trading can be a game, if you let them.
> 
> Key is to know what you want, don't get into the monthly payment bit and hold firm - walk away. We walked away, a few months later they called back willing to deal on our Raptor. If you can sell on your own that's your best bet.


going to give it a few weeks of trying on my own. I know the lowest I will accept from a dealer and if they try to treat me like a dumb woman, then I get all fired up. Doesn't work with me...period. We are also totally open to going to Lakeshore or having them ship again  I will prove to whoever how much I can save by doing that and let them sharpen their pencil. I told a dealer last week I was pretty sure I get cheaper back east and he said " well, after you figure in costs to get there and back or having it ship, it actually costs more". Poor guy just does not have a clue who he is dealing with









Had a couple come by today and look at it, they liked alot, so we shall see. There is no hurry...we have all the time in the world.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

are you ready? huh? are ya? wait for it....

wait for it......

SOLD! to the second person to look at it!









He needs it NOW as he is leaving the state for a job so it was marathon emptying of trailer....o m g. Whatever you think you have in your trailer....think again. I fell unloading and twisted on my Oct 3rd hip replacement. Rick twisted his back lifting the 2 batteries. Jen (daughter) fell trying to carry too much. Lord help us!

Now we get to go trailer shopping and play dealer against dealer ( fun for me ) and maybe, just maybe , buy from Lakeshore again!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> are you ready? huh? are ya? wait for it....
> 
> wait for it......
> 
> ...


WOW, congrats! I swear, we filled up 1/4 of our garage with all the crap that came out of our old 28RSDS. Thankfully we haven't put it all back in the 301BQ. New trailer shopping is FUN!! If you're going the fiver route, look at the Outback 340FBH or one of the new floor plans - the 331FRK or 349FRL. Those look cool, but no photos yet on Keystone's web site. The Avalanche 341TG and 350RB are also fantastic models with 1-1/2 baths!! Have fun shopping!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Now we get to go trailer shopping and play dealer against dealer ( fun for me ) and maybe, just maybe , buy from Lakeshore again!


Going to stop in Coeur d Alene for some ice cream on the way home?

Sorry I could not resist.

Good luck on the shopping and get well soon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Now we get to go trailer shopping and play dealer against dealer ( fun for me ) and maybe, just maybe , buy from Lakeshore again!


Going to stop in Coeur d Alene for some ice cream on the way home?

Sorry I could not resist.

Good luck on the shopping and get well soon.
[/quote]

Congrats....Stop by Portland on your...oh, wait, I guess I'm a bit "out of the way"









I know I'd go to Lakeshore agian to buy a trailer. Good luck with your search.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey, congrats on the sale! I'm sure someone got a great trailer. Pack your bags and head to Lakeshore!







Another year or so and we might do the same. Remember.... only 58 days to Toppenish!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Now we get to go trailer shopping and play dealer against dealer ( fun for me ) and maybe, just maybe , buy from Lakeshore again!


Going to stop in Coeur d Alene for some ice cream on the way home?

Sorry I could not resist.

Good luck on the shopping and get well soon.
[/quote]

you know, if we do buy in in Cdl,Spkn, Pfalls, or Msla....it's madatory we meet for ice cream!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now we get to go trailer shopping and play dealer against dealer ( fun for me ) and maybe, just maybe , buy from Lakeshore again!


Going to stop in Coeur d Alene for some ice cream on the way home?

Sorry I could not resist.

Good luck on the shopping and get well soon.
[/quote]

Congrats....Stop by Portland on your...oh, wait, I guess I'm a bit "out of the way"









I know I'd go to Lakeshore agian to buy a trailer. Good luck with your search.
[/quote]
hey you Oregon people...tell me what dealers to avoid.

We are totally checking Lakeshore.Pay price of diesel or have it shipped again......dunno if Rick can get extra time off and I would want to see peeps along the way. Would be sooo fun but my back is not allowing me to sit for long periods of time...ugh. Hey, in 5th wheels, can't you ride inside the camper????


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

john7349 said:


> Hey, congrats on the sale! I'm sure someone got a great trailer. Pack your bags and head to Lakeshore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GASP!







the pressure is on! we might end up moteling! we live about 45 minutes away so coming home is easy to do too.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow that was fast. How long did it take? I am curious, what advertising method did you use?

Let me know if we need to bring a tent for you guys to Toppenish.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hey, in 5th wheels, can't you ride inside the camper????


LOL...I'd think Rick should be able to answer that....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Wow that was fast. How long did it take? I am curious, what advertising method did you use?
> 
> Let me know if we need to bring a tent for you guys to Toppenish.


I did RvTrader (no responses) , did Craigslist and got calls , did Giant Nickel and got couple calls but decided at last minute to to local paper and this guys saw that ad, when people called from the newspaper ad or Giant Nickel ad I directed them to the Craigslist ad so they could see all the pictures. I included a link on Craigslist to see see lots of pix. People really like that.

Got calls within a few days of Craigslist but it hit my local paper yesterday and sold yesterday.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey, in 5th wheels, can't you ride inside the camper????


LOL...I'd think Rick should be able to answer that....








[/quote]
I have heard some people say you can and some say you can't in a 5th wheel. Anyone?? maybe it is by state?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Wow that was fast. How long did it take? I am curious, what advertising method did you use?
> 
> Let me know if we need to bring a tent for you guys to Toppenish.


quit using 4 letter words!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Tacoma RV show starts tomorrow and runs through the weekend at the Tacoma Dome.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

[/quote]
I have heard some people say you can and some say you can't in a 5th wheel. Anyone?? maybe it is by state?
[/quote]

It is allowed in California. All that is required is a method to communicate with the driver, safety windows and a door per CVC21712:

(i) Subdivision (g) does not apply to a trailer coach that is towed with a fifth-wheel device if the trailer coach is equipped with safety glazing materials wherever glazing materials are used in windows or doors, with an audible or visual signaling device that a passenger inside the trailer coach can use to gain the attention of the motor vehicle driver, and with at least one unobstructed exit capable of being opened from both the interior and exterior of the trailer coach.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have heard some people say you can and some say you can't in a 5th wheel. Anyone?? maybe it is by state?
[/quote]

It is allowed in California. All that is required is a method to communicate with the driver, safety windows and a door per CVC21712:

(i) Subdivision (g) does not apply to a trailer coach that is towed with a fifth-wheel device if the trailer coach is equipped with safety glazing materials wherever glazing materials are used in windows or doors, with an audible or visual signaling device that a passenger inside the trailer coach can use to gain the attention of the motor vehicle driver, and with at least one unobstructed exit capable of being opened from both the interior and exterior of the trailer coach.
[/quote]

thanks!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Today the Outback Inn left with her new owner for his new job out of state. He stopped by yesterday and when he left I told him to text when he arrives and let us know he made it and the trailer survived. I told him the axle shouldn't fall off again......cuz we super glued it real good.







He is the the nicest guy ever and we feel happy she went to someone who absolutely loves her. I still feel kinda sad she is gone....is that weird?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Today the Outback Inn left with her new owner for his new job out of state. He stopped by yesterday and when he left I told him to text when he arrives and let us know he made it and the trailer survived. I told him the axle shouldn't fall off again......cuz we super glued it real good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he arrived safe and sound and loved the way she towed. He went to ND for a job and said by Monday there will be 900, yep nine hundred, rv's there where he is. They have power, sewer, elec. but it is big open dirt area. He is very happy with trailer.


----------

